# What kind of horse is this?



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

do you have a side profile picture? If you do it will help a lot.


----------



## ZippedRightHobby (Aug 25, 2009)

Know how tall it is?


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

tempest said:


> do you have a side profile picture? If you do it will help a lot.












This isn't hugely accurate and it's terribly silly.


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

ZippedRightHobby said:


> Know how tall it is?


15.1 hands with a stick.


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

No guesses?

Pllllllease?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have any side-on photos of the whole horse? It's a lot easier to guess if you can see the horses body all in proportion.


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

Sadly this is as close as I can get to full body side shot. I'll have to check my other hard drive. *sigh*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess an Arab or Arab cross of some sort. But horses can sometimes suprise you and be something totally different. :?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

In his face I see arab, and some pony. I'm not too great at horse breeds, but I would say a bit of arab, which would explain the narrower chest, and some pony, and possibly something to even out the height, like a little TB or something. Not sure though, just a guess.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks Like A Conamara! X


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

Boy are you guys going to be shocked when I tell you what he actually is. Anyone else want to guess before I spill the beans?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

She looks exactly like a pony I rode once called mischeif. I loved that pony.

She looks too fine to be any of the main pony breeds to me... There's something really familiar i that head but I just can't pick it. I bet when you say it i'll be like... **** I knew that!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i would say tb crossed with maybe an arab or a morgan


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

im thinkin Akhal teke mebs????


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would say a pleasure Quarter Horse or Quarter x, or something like a Tennessee Walker, or Missouri Foxtrotter, maybe even Standardbred.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I was thinking connemara too.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have guessed Andalusian x Arabian or Lippizaner x Arabian.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

What Breed Is she?
I Really Think Its Connamra. Am I Ryt? X


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually now that I think about it I could go Anglo Arab, it looks like an Anglo I once knew. 

That horse was a ***** though, yours looks friendlier.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

first off, he is very pretty! he does have an arab face, his narrow chest and longish legs makes me wanna say some thoroughbred. He is very narrow, no muscle tone really.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

20 good guesses. Will we ever find out? i saw some pony in there.


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow. Someone got it!

Silver is a standardbred.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW ha ha i was raised around standardbreds and he does not looks like one!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I used to ride a standardbred ex racer, and the way it looks like your horse moves in the pictures reminded me of that mare.


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

Once I actually entered him into an arab class at a fun show. Nobody suspected a thing until they called trot and he paced a few steps. Ops.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow... She is beautiful! A Standard bred huh? Is it a cross with something? And is Silver yours?


----------

